# The Bird People in China



## Alucard (Feb 18, 2005)

Has anyone seen this movie,  I have been thinking of buying it for a while now and just wondering if anyone here has seen it and can rate it??

http://www3.cd-wow.com/detail_results_2.php?product_code=13439


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 3, 2005)

No, I haven't seen it, but I had a look and it's got some good reviews on imbd. It looks ace. I'll try and find it.
Thanks for turning me on to it, Alucard.


----------



## sunnye (Jul 21, 2008)

what? I can't understand this title.......


----------

